# Game 1 Thread: WAS @ BOS 02/11 8pm



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

STAGE IS SET FOR NEW LOOK CELTICS


> A whirlwind offseason has left the Boston Celtics with very high hopes for a team that finished with the NBA's second-worst record in 2006-07.
> 
> Kevin Garnett, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce debut as the Celtics' formidable new core Friday when Boston hosts the Washington Wizards.
> 
> ...


Probable Starters:

Boston Celtics (0-0)








































Washington Wizards (0-1)


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Couple of hours from game time and no thread? come on i thought you guys were excited 

Celtics by 15+.... time to make a statement


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Looking forward to this. Arenas and co will try to show up the Celts, I dont think they can though. First game on national TV and you know KG and co will be bringing it


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Predictions???
We win by 18. 

High Scorer: Pierce


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I don't see a blowout. I hope Arenas either crashes and burns or scores 60 at the expense of his team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I don't see a blowout. I hope Arenas either crashes and burns or scores 60 at the expense of his team.


lol i agree... be very entertaining to see Arenas go off for 50+... but for us to still get the win


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

looks like the zero has backed off his prediction...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3091257



> When I said we were going to beat the Celtics on November 2, was that really a prediction? I don't think I wanted to say, 'Hey, we're going to play Boston and we're going to lose!' " he wrote. "Agent Zero is coming in the building. I'm back. I know all you Boston fans are going to want to go to see Kevin Garnett, but y'all are going to see him 41 games.
> "You're only going to see me twice! Me and my handsome self. I got a fresh cut for the Boston and Indiana fans. Break out the Arenas jerseys. I'm coming to town."


this guy's head is way too ****in big


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I'll be missing this game. Our college team is playing a top 5 team in the nation (NAIA) tonight at 7:30, and I fully intend to be wasted. So...gotta run! Go Celts!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm working tonight, so I'm taping the game. Awful, I know.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

heretics


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Premier said:


> I'm working tonight, so I'm taping the game. Awful, I know.


I'm stuck at work too... luckily im the only one here though so i can stream it :yay:


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

This Is Like The Best Moment Of My Life!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Too many jumpshots so far, we are scoring every time we go to the rim


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Allen for 3! and the lead

21-18 end of the first


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Through 5 minutes or so, I'd say Scalabrine is a good option off the bench for us. I really expected him to be a solid bench guy for us this year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

So...how is it looking so far? The score is a bit lower than I expected, but I don't really know what's going on.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

The moment of truth is here. Pollard and Scalabrine on the court in place of KG and Perk.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pollard does fine in his cheerleader role. We don't need him actually playing. I would rather go small with Powe or Davis.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Premier said:


> So...how is it looking so far? The score is a bit lower than I expected, but I don't really know what's going on.


Nothing spectacular... both teams came out shooting very cold which is why the score is so low.

every time Pierce or Allen go to the basket its an instant 2... KG is rebounding like he does, look solid but not great so far, just settling in.


Pollard in with the Long hair, Long beard jesus look... complete with headband


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Premier said:


> So...how is it looking so far? The score is a bit lower than I expected, but I don't really know what's going on.


KG looks as good as advertised, Allen started to heat up at the end of the first, Pierce is well, Pierce. Perkins had a very nice offensive play to score, but nothing else. The offense is not going through Rondo, and he missed a J. Scalabrine has been solid, IMO. Pollard isn't any good.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pierce carrying the second unit at the moment... 32-24


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Tony's not very explosive this year, but who can blame him?
Pierce is looking better and better as the game goes on.

Have I mentioned that Pollard is crap? Because he is. Crappy crap.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> KG looks as good as advertised, Allen started to heat up at the end of the first, Pierce is well, Pierce. Perkins had a very nice offensive play to score, but nothing else. The offense is not going through Rondo, and he missed a J. Scalabrine has been solid, IMO. *Pollard isn't any good.*


He stays active on D at least.. always infront of his man waving his arms around


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Eddie House nails a 3... he was a great pick up for this team IMO


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> He stays active on D at least.. always infront of his man waving his arms around


I wish I was 6'11", because I could do that.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> I wish I was 6'11", because I could do that.


lol likewise


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

6:56 left in the second quarter, we finally see the ball movement that we need.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Really good to see the lead get bigger while the bench guys are on


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol Scal Bricks a wiiiiiiiiide open 3


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Rondo hits a jumper!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

up by 17... all the starters back on the floor

i like


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Sir Paul is on fire.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Sir Paul is on fire.


Indeed he is... all over the court right now


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

The lead is now over 20. KG and Pierce have been the catalysts, IMO. Allen has been good, but KG is playing great defense and getting the rebounds. Pierce is carrying the load offensively, and he isn't putting up bricks.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

As far as I can tell, Pierce is having a great game and Allen and Garnett are doing what's expected of them. Looking at the box score, it seems like Rondo and Perkins aren't really playing all too well.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

So far Doc using 9 guys... the starters plus house, allen, scal and pollard.

i would like to see Davis or powe get some burn in the second half over scal who has looked ordinary, especially if we hold such a big lead.

add posey next game and i think all these bench concerns were blown way out of proportion.


and the beverly hills cop theme hits the stadium... OH YEAH :yay:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Premier said:


> As far as I can tell, Pierce is having a great game and Allen and Garnett are doing what's expected of them. Looking at the box score, it seems like Rondo and Perkins aren't really playing all too well.


they havnt done anything spectacular, but have been solid... Perk helping KG out in the post on D.

Allen hasnt been outstanding.. Pierce is on fire at the moment and Garnett is all over the court, setting up the offense every second time down the court, boarding like a madman and getting his buckets.

going into the half up by 22


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Premier said:


> As far as I can tell, Pierce is having a great game and Allen and Garnett are doing what's expected of them. Looking at the box score, it seems like Rondo and Perkins aren't really playing all too well.


Actually, after Rondo came off the bench in the 2nd, I think he played well. It's becoming clear that we won't have an offense that goes through the Point, but that's okay. Perkins has been an offensive non-factor, but to be fair, he hasn't had to do much in terms of scoring, and with KG around, his rebound total is bound to drop.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Getting my great chinese half time report lol


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> As far as I can tell, Pierce is having a great game and Allen and Garnett are doing what's expected of them. Looking at the box score, it seems like Rondo and Perkins aren't really playing all too well.


Rondo's played fine. He's all over Arenas on the defensive end. Almost all of Arenas' points came while Tony Allen was playing on him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

41 points for the big 3 at the half


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

quietest 26 point lead ever


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> quietest 26 point lead ever


yeah they seem to be getting it done without anything too flashy, just getting it done.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

UH OH! they cut the lead to 21... time for a time out says doc


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> UH OH! they cut the lead to 21... time for a time out says doc


Not so fast, my friend. 27 point lead.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Not so fast, my friend. 27 point lead.


good time out it would appear  hehe

Garnett with 14/12 already


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

In fairness the Wizards are an awful defensive team, Haywood aside.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Mateo said:


> In fairness the Wizards are an awful defensive team, Haywood aside.


Yes, but it's halfway through the 3rd, and the Wizards have 44 points.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

That's because the Celtics are a good defensive team. Good defense + good offense = very good team.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Mateo said:


> *That's because the Celtics are a good defensive team. * Good defense + good offense = very good team.


How wonderful is it to be able to say that??


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lazy couple of minutes, lead at 21


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Great behind the back pass from KG to pierce... foul ruins the pretty finish though


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Getting slack, let them back within 15.. be nice to shut them out completely with 5+ minutes still on the clock, let the bench finish.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KG and Pierce walk off with an arm around each other saluting the crowd after Garnett picks up a 20/20

not a bad start eh


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

This team is going somewhere

What a performance by KG


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Garnett with 22/20/5/3/3
Pierce with 28/5/4
Allen with 17/4/2
Rondo with 15 points

and Boston takes it 103-83.... with the boston crowd chanting "GIIILBEEERT GIIIILBEEERT"

:yay:


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I think the best play of the game was KG's block on Arenas that was just flatout demoralizing!! even though it looked like a foul but was counted as a block it was extra nasty.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> This Is Like The Best Moment Of My Life!


what about now? lol


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i cant see this team not winning 60+ and even 70 or more games...they are gonna be unstoppable


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i cant see this team not winning 60+ and even 70 or more games...they are gonna be unstoppable


To have optimism is good but wow. I'm not saying it's not possible to win 70, just not likely. KG was born to be a Celtic, he's going to great in green and for Rondo... there's no reason to worry about not having a decent PG. He will get it done. I remember about this time last year everyone was high on Telfair and low on Rondo. I said Rondo would be the starter at some point in the season. Sure enough, he was. I'll go on record right now as saying that Rondo will be an All Star this year. There's optimism for ya.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

I like what I see so far keep it up


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i cant see this team not winning 60+ and even 70 or more games...they are gonna be unstoppable


60+ is not out of the question, esp. in the east IMO. But don't forget you guys will eventually run into the Western Conference teams, and they have an equal amount of weapons at their disposal. What they lack in star power, they will make up for in depth.


----------



## Celtics Legend (Nov 3, 2007)

Impressive opening night! 
Garnett had a great debut: 22 pts, 20 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 blocks, and 3 steals. 



















The Garden parquet was dedicated to Red Auerbach before the game. Paul Pierce and Auerbach's daughter Randy helped to unveil Auerbach's signature on the court.

Next Game: Nov 4 @ Toronto


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

LOL @ Arenas. Great game btw i'm not used to having such a big lead on a decent team.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> i cant see this team not winning 60+ and even 70 or more games


I can't see a single rational thought in that entire sentence.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I can't see a single rational thought in that entire sentence.




why? its worded a little bad but the cant and not are double negatives so take them both out and it says "i see this team winning 60+..." how is that not rational?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

not til we get a few more pieces on our bench. even then i think 60-62 is our max


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Saying this team could win 70 games after the first game of the year is irrational.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> why? its worded a little bad but the cant and not are double negatives so take them both out and it says "i see this team winning 60+..." how is that not rational?


It was an awful use of a double negative. The way you said it implied you would be surprised if we won less than 60, which is jumping the gun.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Saying this team could win 70 games after the first game of the year is irrational.




i actually think i said it before the season started...prob even worse right?? haha no in all seriousness the east is a joke and if the mavs could win 65 in the west last year why cant the c's do the same in the JV league?? sure we are not terribly deep but who is?? KG in the EAST??? has anyone even comprehended that idea yet?!?! omfg...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I think the state of the east is being exagirrated a lot now... they may not have legit title contenders but there are a lot of solid, playoff caliber teams.

that being said... 60 wins wouldnt shock me, based on talent... not the conference


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> 60+ is not out of the question, esp. in the east IMO. But don't forget you guys will eventually run into the Western Conference teams, and they have an equal amount of weapons at their disposal. What they lack in star power, they will make up for in depth.


Kevin Garnett will consume the Western Conference champion with fireballs from his eyes, and bolts of lightning from his arse.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Kevin Garnett will consume the Western Conference champion with fireballs from his eyes, and bolts of lightning from his arse.


you forgot the missiles he fires from his palms


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

"This is it. It's for all the marbles. I'm sitting in the house loading up the pump, I'm loading up the Uzis, I've got a couple of M-16s, couple of nines, couple of joints with some silencers on them, couple of grenades, got a missile launcher. I'm ready for war."

KG

he's a little more traditional... no fireballs


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

then again he could use his matrix powers


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Gilbert Gives Boston Credit


> The only reason I'm blogging is because one of the fans said to me while we were losing to Boston of Friday night, "Since you're getting your butt kicked by 20, you should blog about it."
> 
> So here I am.
> 
> ...


http://my.nba.com/forum.jspa?forumID=400032200&start=0


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Nice to see he owned up. Props.


----------

